# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Favorite Pot Noodle Flavour!

## Vengfull

Got bored and currently eating an original curry one at the moment  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bippy

Never had pot noodles. I have eaten ramen though....

----------


## Confucius

Yeah I've never had pot noodles either but I have a lot of ramen in my apartment, favorite ramen flavor is oriental.

----------


## xsx

> Never had pot noodles. I have eaten ramen though....



Great... now you gunna DIE. But seriously why would you eat that when it contains so much SODIUM. Try some canned beans or something since they are MUCH better then that shit

----------

